# Can't find Spitfire BBC in Logic



## Jenna Fearon (Aug 22, 2020)

_SOLVED, but leaving in case anyone else needs the info..._
_________________________________________________

I just got one of the new iMacs and I'm setting it all up with Logic (first time Logic user).

So far I've managed to get LABS and Albion 5 (Tundra) working in Logic, but no matter what I try, I can't locate BBC Core in Logic. The Spitfire app works fine and shows everything working as normal, with no errors in the log.

I've looked for the VSTs, AUs, etc. in all the folders listed ("/Library/Audio/Plug-Ins/Components/", etc.) but there aren't any Spitfire or BBCSO or Core or anything other plugins in any of the folders. I've even tried reinstalling the Spitfire app but still no go. And yup, I've restarted and shut down each time. Also, in Logic's 'manage plugins' area, the only thing that shows up under Spitfire is LABS.

Any guidance here would be much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## joed (Aug 22, 2020)

Are you moving the library from another drive to the imac?


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Aug 22, 2020)

Thank you, yes, I installed the Spitfire app to the Mac then copied the libraries from my PC to the Mac to avoid repeating the long download process. Spitfire tech support said that's what I was supposed to when I initially emailed them about having trouble with the libraries being messed up (including LABS), but once I fixed that and had this new problem, I haven't heard from them about my followup response yet (weekend, I suppose).

Thinking about what you asked, though, it makes sense. I figured the Spitfire app would install the VSTs, AUs, but now I think that's the actual problem. I ran out of resets in trying to figure out the _initial_ problem, but... I suppose I should just do a reset so the VSTs/AUs are downloaded/installed to the Mac, once Spitfire unlocks my resets again.

Thanks again!


----------



## Jenna Fearon (Aug 22, 2020)

Got it! I guess Spitfire reset my resets, so I reset the smallest of the downloads and boom, there it is in Logic now. Thanks for the help! That led me in the right direction. And now, off to make some music.


----------



## Utkarsh (Sep 22, 2021)

Jenna Fearon said:


> _SOLVED, but leaving in case anyone else needs the info..._
> _________________________________________________
> 
> I just got one of the new iMacs and I'm setting it all up with Logic (first time Logic user).
> ...


Thank you for leaving this here. Your decision helped me today


----------

